# Corner clamps



## Jeremy Nako (19 May 2021)

I'm looking to buy some decent corner clamps.

I've got some plastic ones but they're totally useless.

Can anyone recommend anything ?


----------



## Tuna808 (19 May 2021)

I’ve had and used these record corner clamps for years......they are great


----------



## robgul (20 May 2021)

Have a look at Banggood tools - and Dennis at Hooked on Wood https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuvjeMfKGqSoYc32Xk5MLfQ reviewed some recently.


----------



## Jeremy Nako (20 May 2021)

Thanks everyone.

After an intense evening of review and Youtube I decided on the Bessey WS3.

I have other Bessey clamps and find them to be well built - if a bit pricey - but they were on sale at D&M.


----------

